# food joke



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A resident in a posh hotel breakfast room called over the head
waiter one morning and said with a wonderful and cheerful smile.

"Good Morning sir. What a wonderful morning I'd like two boiled
eggs, one of them so under cooked it's runny, and the other so
over cooked it's tough and hard to eat. Also, grilled bacon that
has been left out so it gets a bit on the cold side; burnt toast
that crumbles away as soon as you touch it with a knife; butter
straight from the deep freeze so that it's impossible to spread;
and a pot of very weak coffee, lukewarm."

"That's a complicated order sir," said the bewildered waiter. "It
might be quite difficult."

The guest replied, "Oh? I don't understand -- that's what I got
yesterday!"


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

I once stayed at a hotel that was like on the same level. You didn`t get service with a smile,instead it was service with a sneer!


----------



## bradleyo (Jun 24, 2003)

I'll add my favorite food joke:

A Buddhist monk walks up to a hotdog stand and says to the vendor: "Make me one with everything."


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Okay, who remembers that Stephen Wright one about breakfast??  It gave me a good laugh when it was first posted here....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Are you referring to my "signature" or was there another Steven Wright breakfast comment?:lips: :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

OMG, I totally missed it. :blush:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

"So I order my veal cutlet. When C****** it got up and walked down to the end of the counter and starts beating the $h1t out of my cup of coffee. But the coffee wasn't strong enough to defend itself."
-Tom Waits, "Nighthawks at the Diner"


----------

